# Gun Safe Problem



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My buddy has a Western Winchester Safe with the Secuarm Electronic Tumbler that has gone belly up. Safe will not open. Do any of you own this Safe ?? Have you had problems ?? The selling company is doing nothing to really help. They are willing to send out a new electronic opener that may or may not solve the problem for $$$$$$$. Switching it over to a mechanical tumbler they want $400 +++++. Any one know someone that works on safes ???


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that Springville Shooter had the same problem a year or so ago. He tried all the normal and abnormal tricks to get his open and if I remember right he ended up drilling it. 

You might reach out to him for some suggestions


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I believe that Springville Shooter had the same problem a year or so ago. He tried all the normal and abnormal tricks to get his open and if I remember right he ended up drilling it.
> 
> You might reach out to him for some suggestions


Ouch !


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bring it to Evanston and we'll take it to where I use to live. Someone will break into it within 12 hours.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My brother had a problem with his dial. It was expensive to have a locksmith come out and drill it. And yes it was $400. Good luck!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Bring it to Evanston and we'll take it to where I use to live. Someone will break into it within 12 hours.
> 
> .


:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> My brother had a problem with his dial. It was expensive to have a locksmith come out and drill it. And yes it was $400. Good luck!


Ouch.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, it’s true, after many days of fruitless efforts to open my disabled safe, I opened it within minutes using normal everyday power tools. 

I could not see spending the money to have the safe drilled and repaired so I patched the hole, added an old school latch with a padlock and now store powder and a bunch of virtually worthless old junky guns in it. 

It still sits next to my brand new fancy safe that has an old school dial mechanism which should last at least a century or so........long enough that it won’t be my problem anyway. 

Best of luck!————SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

PS......I bumped my old thread for you.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The door and hinges are the toughest parts. Attack the safe from the sides or back and you should be able to open it...should say get into it...pretty easily. Many good Youtube videos on the subject.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the replies. We have been looking at all the options posted on You Tube. He's got about a month to decide what he wants. Winchester isn't owning up to the problem. They sent him to where he bought it. No wonder Winchester is dwindling. Shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Update. First- There is a Lock smith in Ogden that has been recommended. Vic's Safe and Lock. They advertise they can open without destroying. My buddy hasn't called him yet. Second- I went to Cabelas and asked about my safe. Guaranteed for Life. Its a Liberty built with the Cabelas name on it. Yay ! Just thought I'd share.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Second- I went to Cabelas and asked about my safe. Guaranteed for Life. Its a Liberty built with the Cabelas name on it. Yay ! Just thought I'd share.


They make good stuff, I'm very happy with their quality.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> Second- I went to Cabelas and asked about my safe. Guaranteed for Life. Its a Liberty built with the Cabelas name on it. Yay ! Just thought I'd share.


Did they say what was covered?

I presume that it is replacement but what about the cost to get into the safe when the pad fails? Or is that up to the consumer?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Great news. He was able to order a new keypad and walla, it opened !!!The coverage from Cabelas , they said Liberty sends a guy out to fix it. If they have to drill and damage they will replace per Cabelas.


----------

